# Single Girls meet up



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

As suggested I've put up a poll for a meet up, once a date has been decided then we will need to do another for location.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Roo - actually any of those dates are good for me....

I'll pick one at random to start off the voting, but I could at this stage make any of them  

Laura


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks roo for setting that one up. For me (and most other people I think!!) january is a pretty quiet month, so can basically make most of those dates so as laura did I chose one at random. I am happy to meet anywhere in london or anywhere else for that matter. I come into london at waterloo station and can basically catch a tube anywhere, looking forward to seeing you all and putting a face to a name/names!! Katiexx


----------



## Mazzzz (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for doing this Roo - great idea! 

Maz x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I opted for 2nd feb but could also do the other feb dates.  Look forward to it.

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Roo thanks for the poll I can do the Jan dates as hope to be cycling in Feb and would be back and forth daily to ARGC hopefully. Don't mind where we meet London or out of London like Oxford I think someone mentioned.

L x


----------



## Mazzzz (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh no! feb 2nd is the only day I really can't make! Could we try some Sundays or are Sats the best day for everyone? 

Maz xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

After setting up this poll I remembered I'm away from 11-23rd Feb, so best for me would be probably be 26th Jan.
Sat - would be best for me due to travelling.

Roo


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Girls

Am going to try to make this, will be great.  Don't know if everyone else is monthly paid but with xmas my Dec pay won't stretch into very far into Jan so would have to be last wkend in Jan or anytime in Feb for me.  Sundays could be tricky ... i'll be relying on public transport xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sat 26th good for me

Is there anyone who wants to come who really can't do Sat 26th or shall we propose that as the date, and start thinking about locations now?

Laura
x


----------



## Mazzzz (Mar 4, 2007)

26th Jan is good for me! 

Maz xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Be good to get it sorted soon.

Roo x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm up for this . Any ideas on location?

Lou
X


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Gosh, we're so spread around the country it's really hard to know where to suggest.....

London is sort of an obvious choice as I assume everyone could get there by train or car. What about for those coming from the North - where is a good spot? I think someone suggested Oxford? That would also be OK with me (I have family in Stratford Upon Avon so could spend the weekend with them which would be nice too...) and Oxford is a nice city to spend time in....

what do others think?

cheers
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls - sorry I've not been on line for a bit -been ill with a nasty cold and a temperature  - actually taking tommorrow off work - which is unheard for me!! jan 26th is great and oxford or london is easy for me to get to, love katiex


----------



## Mazzzz (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd prefer London - a lot easier and cheaper to get to from Manchester by train.
Maz x


----------



## Mazzzz (Mar 4, 2007)

Is everyone ok with 26th Jan in London?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I should be if I am cycling then I doubt I will be at egg collection stage anyway! So will tentatively say yes
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok for me....

Now we just need a venue in London - any suggestions for good lunch spots?

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll be there.

Will need to be an easy place to find as don't know London at all. 

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Probably somewhere in the west end is best.
Is anyone counting the definites??  


Maz - yes
Roo - yes
Lauris - yes
jj1 - yes
kylecat - yes
aweeze - yes
jovigirl - not sure
Me - yes
Emma - yes
Di - yes

Need to check with Felix - not heard from her for a while

Pls shout if I've missed you off!

Dottie


----------



## Mazzzz (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice one - thanks Dottie.

I don't mind where it is - not lived in London for years so can't think of anywhere obvious. West End is good.

Maz x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the list Dottie - looks like there's a good few of us which is great

Emma is also coming, and suggested Italian...any ideas for good Italian restaurants in Central London?

Should we move this thread to the new Single Women sub board too? Anyone know how we do that - or do we need to ask the mods to do it for us?

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

the London Girls have had meets at the Strand in the South Bank in the summer wuite noisey and busy (near to Waterloo), then Browns in St Martins Lane (between Covent Garden and Leicester Sq) near Trafalgar Sq, and last time we met in Zizzis in the Strand that was reasonable and good- we all say a round table is preferred as otherwise it makes chatting to people at the other ends of the table hard- there are usually about 12+ of us. (near to Charring Cross and across the river from Waterloo)
http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/restaurants/restaurant-2700.php

Re: moving the thread pm Tony the FF King and he'll help

L x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi all...

I have taken the liberty of booking a table (private room) at Kettners (29 Romilly Street) in Soho for 12.30pm on 26th Jan - 10 people so far but room can accommodate more. Nearest tubes are Leicester Sqaure & Tottenham Court Road.  Have a look at the menu on website (billed as modern Italian) - looks quite extensive - and let me know if it's ok. Not obliged - can cancel if it doesn't suit.

Dx


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Ladies



  Sorry i havent been online for a while, i am def going to come. Will be lovely to see you all, would anyone be able to give any suggestions on any good hotels near by as i will have to stay over night. ( i live in north wales)



Kimberley x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0

Kimberley - come and find us


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123297.0

Link to the new thread on the single womens sub board xx


----------

